# 2013
, ,    .     2013              ?      ?       2014  4%         ,  2%    .                    ?

----------


## saigak

> 2013              ?


,     ...   2014    .




> ?


          .

----------

> , ,    .     2013              ?      ?       2014  4%         ,  2%    .                    ?


4%    ,          .
 ,   4%    -     .
  .

    (  ,    )   .
    .       .      .

----------

??

----------


## saigak

**,   . :Big Grin:

----------

> ??


 .
  ,    .

----------


## mln

http://www.rosmintrud.ru/pensions/razvitie/169

----------

> .
>   ,    .


             20              40 !!!

----------

. .  -      ...  "-,    ,         ."..   ???         ((((  -,  .   : 16%  6% .        ,     .   ,  %   ??  20%  2% ???  )

----------


## -25

> 20              40 !!!


 :yes: 
,       ,       :yes: 
   ,      40  :Frown:

----------

> ,       ,


              ,    )))))))          !!!

----------


## Dinchik

> 


  .

----------

> .


        ))))))

----------

..      (((

----------

> ..      (((

----------


## Dinchik

,        ()     ,        ?      ,     ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ..


  ,  ,    ,       .      ,     ,    ,    .

----------

> ,  ,    ,       .      ,     ,    ,    .


 )

----------

> ,  ,    ,       .      ,     ,    ,    .


     , ,  ??!!! ..  !!!

----------


## Dinchik

> , ,  ??!!!


     .

----------

> , ,  ??!!! ..  !!!


         .

----------


## Nikost

> .


 -?   -,      ( ,   )...       ...  :Frown:

----------

> 


       ,

----------


## Dinchik

-         .    90-     .       ? :Frown:

----------

, ,   - -     ,  ..               ...       ,       ,   "" ,   ,  %% ...    ??         ...

----------

> -         .    90-     .       ?


  ((               4%              2% ?

----------

> ,   "" ,   ,  %% ...    ??         ...


                 ,

----------


## Nikost

> ,


     ,   -   :Frown:   ,  ,  ,    ...    -  :Frown:

----------

> ,


      ..   ...   ,   ... , , ,      ..  ,    -   ...        ....

----------


## saigak

> "-,    ,         ."..   ???


.       . :Wink: 




> ,    -   ...        ....


   .    ,    (     )     ....    . :Frown:

----------


## -25

> ...


    ,   :yes: 
 ,     (80%)

----------

> ,  ,    ,       .      ,     ,    ,    .


    ,   ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    -   ...


...   .

----------

> ,   ,


,   ?       ...     . :Wink:

----------

.

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   ?       ...


   .       50.      .      ?        ?

----------

> ,    -   ...        ....


    :
1)   30   ;
2)   30    10%.

   20000 /         50 ,   .
* ,  * ? :Wink:

----------

> ,   ?

----------

> :
> 1)   30   ;
> 2)   30    10%.
> 
>    20000 /         50 ,   .
> * ,  * ?


   ... :Frown:

----------


## 505

> , ,    .     2013              ?      ?       2014  4%         ,  2%    .                    ?


    2%      6%,    .       .     -       %.     6%    ,    ?        % ?        ?      ?  ?     .       %?

----------


## saigak

> .     -       %.






> 6%    ,    ?


      .




> % ?        ?      ?  ?     .       %?


    ..  .

----------


## 5

> ?


 ,   -    ,          . 



> ?


   ,   - !          . 
      .       .    ,      **   .    ,     ,  .    ?  -  ,    .

----------

-, ,     ,  ....
     ...   ..  -   :Frown: ( 
 :Frown: (

----------

> ,   - !


,     ,   ,    . 
    ,       ,      .




> .


,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## mln

> . .  -      ...  "-,    ,         ."..   ???


  :Smilie:  



> 


,  ,  ""  ,    . 
      2002.

----------


## 5

> ,    ?


,      .

----------


## saigak

> ,      .


  -   .... :Wink:

----------


## 5

> -   ....


     ,      ?   ,        :Wink:            ?   -  . ,   *505*  ,     - "  "      .

----------


## saigak

> - "  "      .


....      ...  .

----------


## 5

,   ,      :Frown:  ,    ?      ...

----------


## mln

> ,      ?   ,


   -   ...

----------

> -   ...


  ,  ,     .   ,      .

----------


## mln

> ,      .


 :Embarrassment:     ,     ()



> 2002.

----------

*mln*,

----------


## Sv1

.         ,   ""     .        6%,            6% .       ,    ,    .       ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


  ? :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ""     .


  ( 1967 ..  )   6% (   )  10% (  ** ).
 10%   .      .
           ,     .

     ,     .
        ,     .  
    ,  .    .
    - .          .
""      .   -  .

----------


## GSokolov

:



> *      .*
>   2012 .        .  ,  ,             .
>     1  2013 .     ( )    .
> 7  2013 .        ,   .  ,   .
>        3 : ,    .
>          (),       .
> ,          ( )         ().  ,    ,         .
>       .      .              ().
>  , ,        (),   (. .    ,    )      ()   .    -  ,        ().            ,    (,   ).         15  (,            5   ).            22%  2      (     ).   ,     ,  230%      .
> ...

----------


## mln

> mln,


      ....... 100 000     ,    1/3

----------

2  4 %     2014 .     ,         ???    /      ??          .       ..       ???

----------


## YUM

> ... , ,        (),   (. .    ,    )      ()   .    -  ,        ().            ,    (,   )...


 ,    . 
  ""            " " .  ""  - 1 000 000   . 
  ,         ,   , ,            ,    ,        .
..      .  ,         ""      ,   -    ""    .
  ,     ,          ""  ,     ""    ,  ,  "    ",           "".

----------


## saigak

**,   ..     .      ....

----------

.     " "   "    ".     . -,                  .  , ,        .  ,             . .   ,    -   2013 .         2%  6%        4%.   ,  ,    .     .          ,          ,   -      .    . ,   ,            17     ( ,     ,     ) .      ,           ,              ,     " ,  ,     ".(((      .

----------

-      ,    "" ,    ...    ,      ! -  .

----------


## mln

> ""    ,  ,  "    "


"-"  ?




> -      ...


   ....     , ....

----------

> , ....


,    ,      .

----------


## 7202

,      ,   .   , ,    .  "-".  ,       .   ,      -  , -   -   (...

----------

> ,       .


   - ? :Wink:

----------


## 7202

?        .

----------

...            .         65 !    55... :Frown:

----------

... .

----------

> ?        .


         .
   240 000 ./ (   )   14 400 /.
-  2011          1.99%.   14 400  288 .
 2011   .          6-9%.
    -  7%. 
:     - .    .  - .

----------

> ... .


  ,     .         ,   1991  - !!!!!     -   ,   .

----------


## mln

> "-".


  ""



> .  - .


  ?      ...
  ....   ,     ()

----------


## mln

> -   ,   .


       ..... ...

----------


## babajaga

> ....


        ,    ... :Big Grin:      ..

----------


## Yassat

,      ,   (  )      - ?   60 .        2000-2001 ?      2  1 ? -    ...

----------


## babajaga

,   60 ,   .

----------


## Yassat

,        /  60 .  (,  2005-2010 ..),     ,   90-,   ,            -   ,   ,  - - 2000-2001..   :     .  / ,  ,   ,  , ,        -  2000 .   2000-2001  ,      .      ( ),   2002 .       /.     ,    .       /      ,    .  ?         ,      ,      10  .      2015 . (       2016 .)       .     ? -,       .       .

----------


## mln

> ,    ..


.....  ,  ...
   -   ,         ,   ... :Smilie:

----------

,     " - 6% ,  2%?",   ,    - ,    4%    .    ,   ,         --  ....                . (,   )            ,      ,   "     "     ,  ,       .        ,    ,   ,  . -   ,  -      ,        .       ,    .  ,        - ""   ,        .   ,    .      6 152   6 248 .

----------


## Sv1

()   -6-4  -6-5    ,   2013               ,    ,      .
  7    17  2001 .  173- (    173-)       :
,   60 ;
,   55 .
              .
,          ,    1  27   173-.     1   :
    50 ;
    45 .
     :
    10   7  6    ,          ;
      20  15 .
,                  .        ,   7   173-,         .
         ,    ,    1  1  27   173-          :
4    2013 ;
6    2014 ;
9    2015      ( 1  58.3   212-).
                       2 - 18  1  27   173-  ,      (. ).
         ,    ,    2 - 18  1  27   173-          :
2    2013 ;
4    2014 ;
6    2015      ( 2  58.3   212-).

----------


## Dinchik

> .      6 152   6 248 .


         .      90 , ..        ,    -     .

----------


## mln

> .


    ,   ..



> ,    ,   ,  .


 .... ,     (, ....)     .

----------


## Sv1

1967?   ,       ,    , ..      22%?

----------

2005    .   %  ,   .        -   .              . , ,        (   ).    ,    ,   .   -  ,    ,   .    .       :     .      ,     .    .         .    2005     .   .          .  .     .  ,  .     ,     -. ,    .

----------

"     !" -      ,    .     ,      ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

:Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Biggrin:

----------


## babajaga

> .


 ,   ,    (  ,  )   -  !           (    ,    ). 
      ...,   .    .    , 




> ,


.  ,   .    .

----------

> .    , 
> 
> .  ,   .    .


 !  ! -       ,      .  ,    ?

----------


## babajaga

> ,    ?


.     .       .

----------

,   :Smilie: 
        ,    .      .

----------

> .


 ? :Wink:

----------


## babajaga

> ?


      . :Smilie:

----------


## babajaga

> ,


       . :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> .


 ....   " "  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## babajaga

> 


 ?!     .- .  :Dance2:

----------


## Olenenok 135

, - ?       ,  ,        ? (   .....   .....)

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  ,        ?


         ?  :Wow:

----------


## Olenenok 135

:Smilie:   ,  .  ,     )   ,       (   ,   ).....    .   :      ,   ...   ? :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .

----------

...   ..,           ???  ,    ,       31.12.13  15  ...

----------

..  , ,  ,  ,    ,      -??

----------


## Alexey_tob

> !  ! -       ,      .  ,    ?


..,         ,        ?  ,        ,        .          ,      .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,      .


,  .     .   ,    ,  . :Frown:

----------


## Olenenok 135

:Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------

> 20              40 !!!


     ,  40    .   :   ,  .          ... !          ,     .       ,     . ..     ,          ,  ,,  .   .  .    .    .      ,  ,      :       ?  .

----------

/   ...   -   )

----------

! 
"      ,    2%         ."
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/332635/
   20      -...
  2%,   15-20.     .    . :Wow:  :Wink:

----------

) 
 ,         1997  ,         ... 

 ,    .    ,   ,  ,     ,   , , ,     ,      - ,  , . 
             .  -,    ,  .    ,          -  ( )      .  -  ,    (
.  -  ,   ,  - -  (  ,      ),      (   )  ,        -    .   ,     (   ?),       .           .
 , ,           ,        ...  .
  -  , ,     - .     !

----------

> , ,           ,        ...


 :yes: 
 .  .      2   ,  ,    40 ,       ,    ,   ,      .        ... .
  !

----------


## Dinchik

> 20      -...
>   2%,   15-20.


..      ?  ,    ,     , .  ""  ? ,      .



> .  .      2   ,  ,    40 ,       ,    ,   ,      .        ... .


,  ,    -    . ..     ,       ,   .   -   , .         .     ""  ,       . :Frown:    ,             ,    .

----------


## GSokolov

,          ,       .         ,     .  ,  ,   . , .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  ,   . , .


,   ,      . :Frown:

----------

,   ,  ?  ,    ?

----------

> ,  ,    -    . ..     ,       ,   .


    .



> -   , .         .


     3-     .  -  ,  -    ""      ...        ...



> ,             ,    .


     !

----------


## Dinchik

> 3-     .


  3.    .   - . (  2).



> !


 - 2   + 5 ()   -  7   .       .    -   * .




> .


    ,   .   .              . ,         .        - .  .           ,     -   (   -  ,       ).
    ,                .  .       .        5  -       ""    ,    .   ,       -             .

----------


## Belca35

,   (    ?
      .          ,   .          ,     .    ,   2012        .          !            .    ,       . 
  ,      ,    ?
  .    2%    9%        (55  60  ).  ,       ,     ,      20 . 
       ,      ,     .
)        ,   ,      - .               .      .        .  ,               .    ,      .   2014   .....  ( 2014           ,       .     ,      14%,     2%.    ,     -: 10%   , 6%  .)

----------

*Belca35*,       ?..

----------


## GSokolov

> ,     .


   .         ,  ..   ,      2014 , ..    .    .    .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  ..   ,      2014 , ..    .


   ,    2014      ,  ,    2014    .   ?

----------


## E.Maria

!   ...   :    ,    ,   .,     ""  ? ..       ,   (!) ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ..


  .

----------


## Cobra777

,     
http://blogs.yandex.ru/search.xml?ca...og&group=2&p=1

----------

..   ....

----------


## ˸

> ....


    -,,...

----------

,        ,  .....
      ,     2015           (  - 24000).       ,    ,           6000 .    2020 (    -)    ( ,         -   -   ,    780   ). -,        2000 ,     ,   ()  .      ,      30 , 1 , 2(          ).   ,    .....
     ......            ,          .

----------


## Dinchik

? ,   2000 .        2015?

----------


## Cobra777

2015

----------


## Nikost

> 2015


   .       ,       2015 .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     2015           (  - 24000).


    ? ,     2015         .      ?     .       , ..             .         ,  .

----------


## Dinchik

> .       ,       2015 .


  -   10 .

----------


## saigak

10    2015  2025.      2015   2024,    ,     2015   ...    ....     .... :Frown:

----------

-  .    , ,   ,   .
   ,  ""  -   ,        .

  ,      ,  ,    ,         . 
      ,    5       10  ,   "" 40 ,       . .

----------

> ,      ,  ,    ,         . 
>       ,    5       10  ,   "" 40 ,       . .


  :Smilie:        ...

----------

> ...


  . :Wink:

----------

**, 
   .     ,   .      ,    .   -  ,     .

   .    :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> -  ,     .


 .  ,      !    ,     ...   -   ,      ,       .

----------

> -   ,


   .  ,

----------

> .


.   ...  :Wink: 



> ,    5       10  ,   "" 40 ,       .


   ...       ?!
,   !    10 ?    -  60- , 10    ,   70-.          ?  ? 65? 68? -,   .

----------


## Olya.b

> 2005    .   %  ,   .        -   .              . , ,        (   ).    ,    ,   .   -  ,    ,   .    .       :     .      ,     .    .         .    2005     .   .          .  .     .  ,  .     ,     -. ,    .


!
  !     ,    , ,   !
 :     6 % -    -   !
 ,   ,        -   30-40 .      ,    !

----------


## buh62

,      ,  ,    ,

----------

2014         %           
 (22%)   IT- (  8%)??

            IT-
   -       IT ??

     0%??????

   , -  ?

   1960

----------


## saigak

** ,     22%   .    .

----------

,  8% -

----------


## saigak

> 8% -


  ?   ?
    ,     ,       .

----------

> ?   ?
>     ,     ,       .


                   8%,  2013  22%

,       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ,     ,  .     ,  ,  ,  .       .

----------

